# Euphoria! ...then Agony!



## jmarks2001 (Dec 14, 2003)

The HDVR Series 2 in my bedroom was starting to experience some stuttering problems. From everything I've read, this is usually the beginnings of a hard-drive going bad. I had a spare 160GB lying around, and had always been interested in upgrading, so i figured now was the perfect time. While I was at it, I figured I'd try using a hacked version of 6.2 (mainly for the HMO stuff).

I used the Tivo Zipper package and even being a total Linux newb, I got the job done in about 6 or 7 hours. Everything was working great. I had 4x the storage, great new HMO features (all working except for MRV which I couldn't test because my other Tivo isn't hacked...yet). 

So the unit is sitting on top of the tv without its top open, and now that I'm confident that all is well, I go to put the top back on. As I'm putting it on, I realize that the unit is powered off...which I didn't remember doing. Nor do I remember it shutting off while I was in the process of replacing the case. It's loud enough where you'd realize if it shut off suddenly while you were leaning right over it. Not worried yet, I check the power cord, hit the DirecTV button, but nothing will turn this thing on. What on earth could have happened!?!?? After all the drive upgrading and software tinkering, I figured I might end up with a Tivo that wouldn't boot because of a software issue, but instead I have some random hardware failure. Needless to say, I am really PO'd over the whole situation. 

Any ideas on what could cause a unit to just stop powering up.


I don't know if it's worth mentioning that I had an open telnet session going. That couldn't have had anything to do with this type of thing, could it?

Now I'm in the process of looking for a replacement HDVR2 on eBay, but should I just keep it stock or try to use the HD that I've already modified? If I decide to go with the modified one, can I just replace the hard drive, or do I have to repeat the steps from scratch and telnet into the new box with a clean imaged hard drive and apply the hacks again?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

jmarks2001 said:


> The HDVR Series 2 in my bedroom was starting to experience some stuttering problems. From everything I've read, this is usually the beginnings of a hard-drive going bad. I had a spare 160GB lying around, and had always been interested in upgrading, so i figured now was the perfect time. While I was at it, I figured I'd try using a hacked version of 6.2 (mainly for the HMO stuff).
> 
> I used the Tivo Zipper package and even being a total Linux newb, I got the job done in about 6 or 7 hours. Everything was working great. I had 4x the storage, great new HMO features (all working except for MRV which I couldn't test because my other Tivo isn't hacked...yet).
> 
> ...


Good news, since it was running I doubt it was a zipper problem. I would unplug the tivo, open it again, make sure all of the connectors are mated securely on the inside, and try again. I don't know enought about the internals to say for sure but also look for any fuses that may have blown.


----------



## jmarks2001 (Dec 14, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> Good news, since it was running I doubt it was a zipper problem. I would unplug the tivo, open it again, make sure all of the connectors are mated securely on the inside, and try again. I don't know enought about the internals to say for sure but also look for any fuses that may have blown.


I wouldn't call that "good news". If it was a zipper issue, I could do something about it. I could format the drive and start from scratch. It's a hardware issue that I know nothing about.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

jmarks2001 said:


> I wouldn't call that "good news". If it was a zipper issue, I could do something about it. I could format the drive and start from scratch. It's a hardware issue that I know nothing about.


The power supply is unshielded and it is very easy to short out when putting the cover on while it is "hot". You'll usually feel or hear something though  If this happened, chances are you blew the fuse soldered on the power supply circuit board, right by the socket where the power cord plugs in. If you are lucky, the fuse blew before anything else was damaged.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

If you end up replacing, I'd check ptvupgrade before ebay... $69 for a refurb ain't bad


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

jmarks2001 said:


> I wouldn't call that "good news". If it was a zipper issue, I could do something about it. I could format the drive and start from scratch. It's a hardware issue that I know nothing about.


Sorry, trying to be positive, and insert a little humor, at least it eliminated a software issue.

Maybe the zipper instructions should have a warning about the power supply not being shielded and it being possible to damage it and/or hurt yourself.


----------



## fredfillis (Sep 25, 2002)

> Euphoria! ...then Agony!


 Then euphoria again as it becomes apparent that the purpose of a bedroom should not typically require a Tivo.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

fredfillis said:


> Then euphoria again as it becomes apparent that the purpose of a bedroom should not typically require a Tivo.


Maybe a video camera


----------



## jmarks2001 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for the concern regarding what goes on in my bedroom. My wife actually made a comment about using HMO for mood music in the bedroom...but that's probably more than you care to hear.

In any case, I just purchased a new HDVR2 off eBay and I've decided that I want to try installing hacked 6.2 on that one (I'll just be more careful when putting it back together this time).

Now I have some questions about how I should go about it.

Before you ask... I've confirmed that the drive with hacked 6.2 on it is functioning by connecting it to my PC. Here are my questions:

1) When I get the new unit, should I register it with D*before I do any modding?

2) Can I take the modded hard drive and just replace the original from the new unit? Or do I have to load a clean image, install it in the new unit, then telnet in to apply the hacks?

3) On my old unit, in the System Information screen, it said that the unit's model number was a DS7000 (or something like that), not an HDVR2? Even though it appeared to be working fine, is this potentially a problem? Did I do something wrong during the modding process?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

jmarks2001 said:


> Thanks for the concern regarding what goes on in my bedroom. My wife actually made a comment about using HMO for mood music in the bedroom...but that's probably more than you care to hear.
> 
> In any case, I just purchased a new HDVR2 off eBay and I've decided that I want to try installing hacked 6.2 on that one (I'll just be more careful when putting it back together this time).
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you wife has thought of a use.

1. It shouldn't matter, BUT I would run thru the registration process first anyway to test out the unit, IF it is FUBAR you haven't messed with it voiding any potential recourse (warranty) on your part.

2. I don't think that is an issue.

3. The differences are insignificant and if you have a an error #51 show up (this is the wrong model error) run the 51killer,tcl as directed in step M of the zipper page


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> 3. The differences are insignificant and if you have a an error #51 show up (this is the wrong model error) run the 51killer,tcl as directed in step M of the zipper page


Just for the sake of accuracy, error 51 isn't about wrong model (but IS likely to show up for him)... it's when the crypto key on the HD doesn't match the one on the motherboard


----------

